# llençols...jocs de llit



## Roi Marphille

Hola a tothom!

Avui he descobert que no se com es diu la part del llençol que queda doblat i que normalment té un altre color. O sigui, quan fas el llit, dobles la part superior, just a sota del coixí. 
Com es diu això???
Jo sempre havia entés que es deia "_cenefa_" però he vist que no existeix al diccionari!
En anglès es diu "border". 
La part del llençol ajustada al llit en dic "_baixera_" (en anglés és "fitted sheet"), però veig que tampoc surt al diccionari!!!
Ahhhhh 
què m'en diueu?

Slts,
Roi


----------



## Laia

A això em sembla que se li diu _plec_, però realment no ho sé.
_Baixera_ (o _baixos)_ m'és completament familiar, si no surt al diccionari és problema del diccionari!


----------



## betulina

La Laia té raó, Roi, no et fiïs sempre del diccionari. És "ell" que s'ha d'adaptar a nosaltres i no nosaltres al diccionari!  
A banda d'això... _"cenefa"_ s'escriu _sanefa_, però em sembla que tampoc dóna l'accepció que busques. 
_Baixera_ també em sona molt.


EDIT: Ui, hem coincidit, Laia  no havia vist el teu últim post.


----------



## belén

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> Hola a tothom!
> 
> Avui he descobert que no se com es diu la part del llençol que queda doblat i que normalment té un altre color. O sigui, quan fas el llit, dobles la part superior, just a sota del coixí.
> Com es diu això???
> Jo sempre havia entés que es deia "_cenefa_" però he vist que no existeix al diccionari!
> En anglès es diu "border".
> La part del llençol ajustada al llit en dic "_baixera_" (en anglés és "fitted sheet"), però veig que tampoc surt al diccionari!!!
> Ahhhhh
> què m'en diueu?
> 
> Slts,
> Roi



A lo millor, donat que llençol és masculí, no és "baixera" sino "baixer"


----------



## Roi Marphille

betulina said:
			
		

> La Laia té raó, Roi, no et fiïs sempre del diccionari. És "ell" que s'ha d'adaptar a nosaltres i no nosaltres al diccionari!
> A banda d'això... _"cenefa"_ s'escriu _sanefa_, però em sembla que tampoc dóna l'accepció que busques.


tens raó! és _sanefa_! sí que surt el que volia dir. merci!


----------



## Anna Più

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> Hola a tothom!
> 
> Avui he descobert que no se com es diu la part del llençol que queda doblat i que normalment té un altre color. O sigui, quan fas el llit, dobles la part superior, just a sota del coixí.
> Com es diu això???
> Jo sempre havia entés que es deia "_cenefa_" però he vist que no existeix al diccionari!
> En anglès es diu "border".
> La part del llençol ajustada al llit en dic "_baixera_" (en anglés és "fitted sheet"), però veig que tampoc surt al diccionari!!!
> Ahhhhh
> què m'en diueu?
> 
> Slts,
> Roi


 
Ei!
Jo quan faig el llit, de doblegar la part del llençol en dic "fer la gira"; i la part que queda doblegada en dic "la gira del llençol".
De la part que queda ajustada en dic _baixera_, també, o _llençol de sota_!...

Salut!
A+
PN: sobre els jocs de llit del títol... hi deu haver mil diccionaris...!


----------



## Roi Marphille

Anna Più said:
			
		

> Ei!
> Jo quan faig el llit, de doblar la part del llençol en dic "fer la gira"; i la part que queda doblada en dic "la gira del llençol".
> De la part que queda ajustada en dic _baixera_, també, o _llençol de sota_!...
> 
> Salut!
> A+
> PN: sobre els jocs de llit del títol... i déu haver mil diccionaris...!


què vols dir amb el títol? que està malament?

estic súper frustrat perqué no se com es diu "_baixera"_ amb la meva llengua!!!


----------



## belén

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> què vols dir amb el títol? que està malament?
> 
> estic súper frustrat perqué no se com es diu "_baixera"_ amb la meva llengua!!!



Però, no vull ser una pesada, però, perque seria baixera femení, si llençol és masculí???

Grax


----------



## Roi Marphille

belen said:
			
		

> Però, no vull ser una pesada, però, perque seria baixera femení, si llençol és masculí???
> 
> Grax


doncs crec que tens raó! crec que es diu: _ajustable_. 

Seguiré investigant. 
Signat: 
Roi P.I.


----------



## Laia

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> Anna Più said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PN: sobre els jocs de llit del títol... i déu haver mil diccionaris...!
> 
> 
> 
> què vols dir amb el títol? que està malament?
Click to expand...

 
Roi, el que vol dir l'Anna és que "*jocs de llit*" li suggereix _guerres de coixins_ (pensant-hi innocentment, és clar )

P.D.: Crec que s'escriu "hi deu haver" enlloc de "i déu haver", que és una altra cosa...


----------



## Laia

belen said:
			
		

> Però, no vull ser una pesada, però, perque seria baixera femení, si llençol és masculí???
> 
> Grax


 
Potser perquè en castellà és "sábana bajera" i mira...
La veritat és que no ho sé, però a casa meva també diem baixeres, o també baixos.


----------



## ampurdan

Encara no m'ha quedat clar a què us referiu amb "baixera"... No l'he sentit mai aquesta paraula i no se m'acut què pot ser: el tros de llençol que queda entre el matalàs i el somier potser? Si és això no en tinc ni idea de com es diu, així que adoptaré la vostra baixera.

Per altra banda, estic totalment corprès de la vostra facilitat per doblar llençols sense fer-los més petits... Com ho feu? Tal com Jesús multiplicava els pans i els peixos? Jo els llençols només els sé doblegar .


----------



## Laia

La baixera és el llençol que té _arrugues_ a les quatre puntes, als quatre extrems.

Jo plego, i també doblego. Encara no doblo, però tot arribarà.


----------



## Roi Marphille

Laia said:
			
		

> La baixera és el llençol que té _arrugues_ a les quatre puntes, als quatre extrems.
> 
> Jo plego, i també doblego. Encara no doblo, però tot arribarà.


les _baixeres_, també anomenades:_ llençols de sota_ o _ajustables_ tenen a Europa les mides standards: 90x190/200, 105x190/200, 135x190/200, 150x190/200 i la grandíssima 240x280! Us imagineu dormir en un llit de 240x280? algú en té un així? uuufff. Només per fer el llit pares boig! Necessites un equip de deu persones per a coordinar-ho tot!


----------



## Anna Più

Laia said:
			
		

> Roi, el que vol dir l'Anna és que "*jocs de llit*" li suggereix _guerres de coixins_ (pensant-hi innocentment, és clar )
> 
> P.D.: Crec que s'escriu "hi deu haver" enlloc de "i déu haver", que és una altra cosa...


 
Mare de Déu Laia! ja ho vaig dir en un altre post, ahir, que el meu era un dia fatídic..... vaig a corregir això volant!!!!!!!!!
I el llençol de sota de tota la vida... no us ha convençut? 
A+

PN:  Roi, el teu títol no li passa ben res, ans al contrari! si Laia, si, que anava per les guerres de coixins.


----------



## Laia

Anna Più said:
			
		

> PN: Roi, el teu títol no li passa ben res, ans al contrari! si Laia, si, que anava per les guerres de coixins.


 
A mi em va passar igual, va ser el primer que vaig pensar quan vaig veure el títol del thread...   (que malpensades )


----------



## Roi Marphille

Laia said:
			
		

> A mi em va passar igual, va ser el primer que vaig pensar quan vaig veure el títol del thread...  (que malpensades )


doncs sí que sou malpensadeeeeeeeeeeeeeees!!!  
jo al llit...ho dormo.


----------



## betulina

Anna Più said:
			
		

> I el llençol de sota de tota la vida... no us ha convençut?
> A+



Sí, Anna, jo també en dic _llençol de sota_. Em sembla que no he acabat d'entendre a què us referíeu quan dèieu _baixera_...  Pensava en el mateix que l'ampurdan, el tros de llençol "de sobre" que es posa per sota del matalàs, però suposo que és una mica rebuscat buscar un nom a això... 

Jo també vaig pensar que en Roi volia que parléssim de jocs de llit


----------



## ampurdan

Aaah! Ara sé a què us referiu! Ostres, això té un nom ben comú... I ara no em surt!


----------



## Laia

Si em permeteu l'atreviment,_ baixera_ és una traducció literal del castellà _sábana bajera_.

_Llençol de sota_ em sembla molt bona opció, però em costarà canviar aquest petit vici de dir _baixera_...


----------



## Mei

Jo li deia "el llençol que costa de plegar, el que va a sota" però segur que té un nom.

Mei


----------



## ampurdan

Tampoc sabia que en castellà es digués "sábana bajera"... Canvieu la b per una p i tindreu un altre tipus de "sábana" .


----------



## Laia

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Tampoc sabia que en castellà es digués "sábana bajera"... Canvieu la b per una p i tindreu un altre tipus de "sábana" .


 
I després la malpensada sóc jo!!


----------



## ampurdan

Bé, ho he preguntat a tothom i em diuen que no té un nom especial, que es diu llençol de sota... Vaja. No sé per què tenia la sensació que hi havia una paraula... 

Bé, hi ha la funda, però això és una altra cosa.


----------



## Xiscomx

Roi Marphille said:


> Avui he descobert que no s*é* com es diu la part del llençol que queda dobl*egada* i que normalment té un altre color. O sigui, quan fas el llit, doble*gue*s la part superior, just a sota del coixí.
> Com es diu això???


Per aquí empram un castellanisme: *rebós* (_rebozo_) per referir-nos a la part de dalt del llençol.


Anna Più said:


> De la part que queda ajustada en dic _baixera_, també, o _llençol de sota_!...


Per altra part, per qüestió de ser pràctics, deim:
*llençol de damunt* (_sábana encimera_)
*llençol de davall* (_sábana bajera_)

Tenim un altre llençol:
*llençol de planxar* (_muletón de planchar_)

Hala! Ja sabeu un poquet més sobre llençols.


----------

